# 8 String Guitar Strings?



## scottro202 (Jan 4, 2009)

well, for my next guitar, I'm thinking about maybe buying an 8 string. one queston, what companies sell strings for them? do any of the big-wig companies make string sets for them? (such as ernie ball, d'darddio, etc. etc.)

thanks

EDIT: and a couple unrelated questions, would going from 6-string to 8 string be a bigger jump than say, 6 to 7? because I don't have a 7, and haven't even played a 7 except one time maybe. never even seen an 8-string IRL haha.


----------



## hufschmid (Jan 4, 2009)

scottro202 said:


> well, for my next guitar, I'm thinking about maybe buying an 8 string. one queston, what companies sell strings for them? do any of the big-wig companies make string sets for them? (such as ernie ball, d'darddio, etc. etc.)
> 
> thanks



8 string pre made guitar string sets do not exist... you have custom buy them on your own.....  but its not a big issue at all and actually cool since you really get to choose your guages


----------



## scottro202 (Jan 4, 2009)

hufschmid said:


> 8 string pre made guitar string sets do not exist... you have custom buy them on your own.....  but its not a big issue at all and actually cool since you really get to choose your guages



wouldn't that be a bit expensive? sorry for my noob-ness


----------



## MF_Kitten (Jan 4, 2009)

yeah, and if you&#180;re lazy, you can buy 7 string sets and a separate low string 

i&#180;d get a 6 string set of strings though, and then hand-pick the two lower strings to better suit the tension.


----------



## hufschmid (Jan 4, 2009)

scottro202 said:


> wouldn't that be a bit expensive? sorry for my noob-ness



no, its only 2 extra string that you have to purshase... i dont think that its that expensive unless you brake your strings twice a day? 

i buy a regular 10-46 daddario pack.... then a .58 then .70 sometimes .75

but i want to try optimised strings one day, never tested that solution so far....


----------



## ohio_eric (Jan 4, 2009)

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/ex...788-where-to-get-strings-for-an-8-string.html


----------

